# The RPW is not a doctrine...



## JohnV (Oct 28, 2008)

The RPW is not itself a doctrine, but is a formula stemming out of the Second Commandment. The command to see to God's commands, and to neither add to nor subtract from them, is part of the Second Commandment. The RPW itself received a proper name only recently in church history.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 28, 2008)

I have copied contents from a post above and created a new thread because I want to discuss this assertion in a separate thread. I confess this statement thoroughly confuses me and would like for you to explain the difference between the Trinity and the RPW on the very definition you give above. If the Trinity didn't receive a proper name until recently in church history would it not be a doctrine?


----------



## Tim (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 28, 2008)

Tim said:


>



 and


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't understand the distinction sought in the OP.

I see a doctrine as a theological _principle_ or _teaching_ that is presented for acceptance or belief in a given church community.

In the case of the Trinity, it is a doctrine held forth by orthodox Christianity at large. That doesn't mean RPW cannot be a _doctrine_ held by a given Presbyterian or Reformed community.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 28, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> I don't understand the distinction sought in the OP.
> 
> I see a doctrine as a theological _principle_ or _teaching_ that is presented for acceptance or belief in a given church community.
> 
> In the case of the Trinity, it is a doctrine held forth by orthodox Christianity at large. That doesn't mean RPW cannot be a _doctrine_ held by a given Presbyterian or Reformed community.



In fact the Trinity is a Biblical Doctrine and was derived from scripture. The word for Trinity was first used by Tertillian if I am not mistaken. The RPW is a biblical doctrine of the church. It is found in scripture.


----------

